# Ego Batteries



## elvin119 (28/5/14)

howsit vapesters? do you perhaps know if a ego mini 350mA battery will fit on my ego ce4+ vaper? the thing is too long in my pocket.
Also do you get shorter drip tips?


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

elvin119 said:


> howsit vapesters? do you perhaps know if a ego mini 350mA battery will fit on my ego ce4+ vaper? the thing is too long in my pocket.
> Also do you get shorter drip tips?



Yes it will - the Ego apart from name also refers to the type of threading.


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

well if it's ego it should go with ego, ego is just a style of threading used to connect batteries and clearomisers and if your clearo has a removable drip tip then you could possible swap it for a shorter one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## elvin119 (28/5/14)

thank alot for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119 (28/5/14)

another question...........what is the normal price for such a battery. just asking cause there are alot of cheap ones but i am not sure if they are fake.


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

there is no RRP for vaping stuff mostly, just browse some of the resellers you can find on this forum and see what prices they charge. shouldn't cost you an arm and a leg for such a small battery. just know a battery that small obviously wont last that long. why not look at the vision spinner version 2 that some of the resellers have for sale. about twice the length but it's still nice and thin and will last you a while of vaping


----------



## elvin119 (16/7/14)

howsit, my led on my charger stays red when i try to charge my one ego battery.
its been on charge overnight. the other battery charged normal( flashed blue on the battery, stopped flashing then the charger shows red and turns to green when its full.

could this one battery be messed up?


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

maybe it's a faulty charger? twisp chargers sometimes refuses to charge other batteries... could be that...?


----------



## elvin119 (16/7/14)

it was working fine for the last 2 to 3 months and only affects the one battery since last night.


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

@elvin119 Is it possible that the little metal pin in the middle of the 510 has been pushed down?
Maybe the battery is not making connection with the charger?
You could use a precision screw driver to very gently wiggle it a little higher if it has fallen.

If the centre pin on the battery looks normal then I would try another charger and see if anything changes.
Otherwise unfortunatly it sounds like the battery might be dead 

Time to buy a mech? Maybe an SVD?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## elvin119 (17/7/14)

thanks a mil. the pin was the problem by the looks of it.

thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

